# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Questions for setting up my 55 gallon



## webig (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi. I will be setting up my first large planted tank soon. I have a 10 gallon planted tank with just gravel, a biowheel and 15 watts regular flourescent light. I add Yamato Green 1/week or so after every water change. In it are only low light plants - java fern and moss, anubias nana, and some crypts. The java's and anubias are doing very well, but I also have a large mat of green algae on the back wall of the tank. That's my total experience so far.

My 55 will contain rainbowfish and other community fish. I have just purchased Eco-complete for substrate. I am researching lighting and filtration now. I don't think I'm ready for a pressurized CO2 system and was hoping that a DIY system or those little bubble ladder reactor kits might work. 

Would 110 watt compact flourescent be sufficient for a nice variety of plants, including some stem plants that will grow tall?

I've been reading up on some cannister filters. I read the post on the Eheim vs. Fluval vs. Filstar... Do you have any recommendations for which one may be best for a beginner that has never used a cannister before? (I love my aquaclear on my plastic plant tank!). I want a canister that is easy to remove the filter media. I like using filter floss for nice clean water, so I would be needing to get into the canister every week or so to change the filter floss.

I need to test my water and post the parameters here. Last time I checked, out of the tap, the water was about 7.7pH, KH 3, and GH 5. With low KH and adding CO2, will I have pH swings?

Thanks for any help you can provide. The lighting, CO2, and filter issues are a bit confusing.


----------



## webig (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi. I will be setting up my first large planted tank soon. I have a 10 gallon planted tank with just gravel, a biowheel and 15 watts regular flourescent light. I add Yamato Green 1/week or so after every water change. In it are only low light plants - java fern and moss, anubias nana, and some crypts. The java's and anubias are doing very well, but I also have a large mat of green algae on the back wall of the tank. That's my total experience so far.

My 55 will contain rainbowfish and other community fish. I have just purchased Eco-complete for substrate. I am researching lighting and filtration now. I don't think I'm ready for a pressurized CO2 system and was hoping that a DIY system or those little bubble ladder reactor kits might work. 

Would 110 watt compact flourescent be sufficient for a nice variety of plants, including some stem plants that will grow tall?

I've been reading up on some cannister filters. I read the post on the Eheim vs. Fluval vs. Filstar... Do you have any recommendations for which one may be best for a beginner that has never used a cannister before? (I love my aquaclear on my plastic plant tank!). I want a canister that is easy to remove the filter media. I like using filter floss for nice clean water, so I would be needing to get into the canister every week or so to change the filter floss.

I need to test my water and post the parameters here. Last time I checked, out of the tap, the water was about 7.7pH, KH 3, and GH 5. With low KH and adding CO2, will I have pH swings?

Thanks for any help you can provide. The lighting, CO2, and filter issues are a bit confusing.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

you will definately need more lighting. most people use the watts per gallon rule here. most people try to get around 3-4 watts per gallon. for your tank that would be from 165 to 220 watts. you might check out www.ahsupply.com and look at the 2x96 watt kit. it's expensive, but you wont have much luck with your 15 watts.

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8006023812&m=406106849

here is the link that tought me how to build a diy (do it yourself) co2 system. it only costed me $3.00 and it works great.

i used a fluval for a while, but i think that mine was a dud. i bought it on ebay, and it never really worked properly. i just use a regular whisper 30-60 hang on back filter for my 30gal tank. you will learn that your plants will keep the water pretty clean.

as far ah ph swings, if you use peat as a medium in your filter, it will lower your ph some. co2 also affects your ph. when you first start with your diy co2, keep close tabs on your ph, because co2 directly affects it.


----------



## Peter(09) (Jan 18, 2005)

You need to be careful here. There seems to be some evidence that the watts per gallon rule breaks down somewhat for larger and smaller tanks.

I have glosso growing flat at 2 watts per gallon in my 60g (300 litre) tank.

There are some graphs on one of the boards that give some weight to this, but I am not sure where they are.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

a 48" strip with 2 55w or 65w bulbs will be good for a non co2 tank as long as it has a good reflector.. Don't skimp on the lightstrip. You are still not going to be able to grow high light plants, but I think most plants will do well at that level.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

For a first tank I think two 55 watt or 65 watt should be fine. Are you local to me? I actually have some 48" Coralife Aqualight fixtures I can give you a good deal on.

If you start with the Hagen C02 systems you mentioned, you would need two of them for a 55. (I have those to). It is a good way to get familiar with C02 and be comfortable with it. You can always up grade to pressurized C02 later.

There are a number of stem plants you can grow with this type of set up, particularly if you have C02. Brighter light would give you faster growth and enable you to grow the most fussy stem plants, but high light systems are more difficult to keep balanced...requiring higher C02 levels and nutrient levels.


----------



## webig (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi Robert. I didn't know (or didn't remember) that you were in Oregon. I'm near Portland. I was just cruising around your website a few minutes ago looking at hard to kill/low light plant assortments. 

What are the Aqualight fixtures like? Would I need two seperate light strips to get 2 65 watt bulbs? Or will 2 bulbs fit into one light strip? My tank is only 12" wide, so there is not much room for 2 seperate strips on top. I'm definitely leaning toward a low tech/low light/ low cost setup. I'll check your website for the Coralife fixtures... I'm definitely interested in a good deal.

Thanks, Webig


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm in Salem-Keizer. One 48" Aqualight holds two 65 watt bulbs, at least this model does. The bulbs come with the fixture. It can sit on your tank, or on its own legs that sit on the frame of the tank. I don't recall the measurements, but it is slimline and should leave plenty of room. You can always come down here and take a look at it! Just call me first, I don't keep regular hours.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

the 55 and 65W bulbs are only 21" long. They fit end to end in a 48" strip, so it is not wide like you are probably thinking. They are perfect for 55 gallon tanks.


----------



## webig (Oct 25, 2003)

Robert,
with 130 watts in a 55 gallon, that would give me a bit over 2 watts per gallon. At that level, would I *HAVE* to supplement with CO2? Looking at the KH/pH charts seems like I might have a challenge maintaining enough CO2 - I'd have to raise my KH and lower my pH quite a bit. But then, it is not too hard to raise the KH and the pH will come down from the CO2....


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Don't know if you mention what plants you were going to have, but the choice of plants is also important to consider when adding CO2. Given the lighting you got, I wouldn't necessarily inject any unless you are planning on adding high-light plants such as R.macrandra, R.wallachi, among others.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You don't have to do anything! C02 always helps, but when you have high light, without C02 its harder to achieve a balance so you don't have algae growing everywhere. I would call 130 watts moderate. That is not at the point where pressurized C02 is a MUST have. In my opinion. I know people have used much less, and much more. The Hagen C02 ladder things you are talking about, is just an easy intro to C02 for a newbie. I sell those to. 21 something dollars.

I just put up the sales price on the fixture.
$149.99

I don't mean to sound like a pushy salesman, but that is what I do for a living! Whatever you decide to do or where to shop, I hope I have helped explain what your choices are. You can go low to moderate light with simple C02, or no Co2, or much more light with pressurized C02.


----------

